# Which steering cylinder and helm pump?



## nancylewis123 (Dec 16, 2012)

i have a 2006 Gordon Waterman with a 2015 Yamaha F70. I recently had the helm pump replaced with a SeaStar HH5272-3, which has a 2.4 cubic inch volume. This helm pump has overwhelmed my aged Ultraflex steering cylinder, Uc128/OBF, which needed to be replaced and now REALLY needs to be replaced, as it is leaking and the steering is very stiff. I am now faced with the choice of (a) matching this new large volume helm pump with the appropriate steering cylinder, like the SeaStar HC 5348-3 or (b) starting anew with a more appropriately sized (1.4 cubic inch volume) helm pump and matched cylinder, such as the Baystar/SeaStar HH4314 pump and HC4648H cylinder. I just want easy and reliable steering. Any suggestions on pros and cons of each option?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I have the Baystar system you mentioned on my 70 2-stroke. It has held up really well and I thought it was very good value for the money.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> I have the Baystar system you mentioned on my 70 2-stroke. It has held up really well and I thought it was very good value for the money.


Same here


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Since you have the SeaStar helm pump, I would go with the SeaStar/BayStar steering cylinder to keep everything compatible. It is a reliable system and probably a little cheaper than the comparable U-Flex.


----------



## nancylewis123 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks so much for the input...I am going with the larger SeaStar pump and cylinder, and have calculated that I will have 3.5 turns from lock to lock. That sounds about right for optimal control of a small skiff.


----------

